# Mrs Neusihin’s Pickles



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 1, 2017)

Anyone who grew up in the PNW would know these pickles. They were made in Portland Oregon. Pickle making was big business in the Jewish community. These were the only pickles my family would buy. When my parents were kids they were fished out of the wooden pickle barrel at the store. 

These are a fermented pickle and contain no vinegar. The company sold to another Portlenad based pickle company Stienfelds. The recipe remained the same until Stienfelds was sold. The pickles can still be bought but the recipe is not the same. 

I recently found this recipe online. Everyone that has tried it says it is the closest thing to the original. 

I’ll find out in 5 weeks.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 1, 2017)

sounds great . so you wait 5 days to screw the lid on tight ? Then just keep in fridge ?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 1, 2017)

On day 6 screw lid tight and leave on the counter for 6 weeks or until you open them. Once you open to eat they go into the fridge. You store them on the shelf unrifrigderated until you start eating them.


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 1, 2017)

Case, this sounds great.  I never got my garden out this year thou.    :(


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 1, 2017)

Okay , thanks . Gonna try them .


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 2, 2017)

They sure sound good!
Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 8, 2017)

Waiting! These will be ready December  6th... Until then they are sitting on top of the kitchen cabinets, the warmest place in our house.


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 18, 2018)

The grand parents of my first wife made their pickles this way. Absolutely wonderful pickles!
They were Lifelong Seventh Day Adventists.
No radish or red pepper, as I recall. But the Garlic and Grape leaves were base ingredients.
Too soon Oldt, Too late Shmart!


----------



## jetman (Aug 27, 2018)

Here's my first try at fermented pickles, Mrs. Neusuhins pickles. Used recipe case shared with me. Week old now, tightened lids, wiped down jars and dated Ready Oct 1st. Will be a long wait ;-) 








JetMan<<<


----------



## mosparky (Aug 27, 2018)

Now that's the 3rd time today I've come across reference to grape leaves. Where the heck does one get grape leaves ?

Great looking recipe by the way. I'm a bit new to fermented pickles, so that whites stuff looks a bit suspicious to me.  I will have a tough row to hoe trying to convince the she-beast they are safe to eat.


----------



## jetman (Aug 27, 2018)

Where the heck does one get grape leaves ?

Where I live, in hobby farm country, every other neighbor has grape vines. I didn't plant one since neighbor had one growing on our common fence. Couple weeks ago, neighbor cut out all his vines! I had bag of cukes ready to make into Kosher Dills. Sent an emergency text to a co-worker that evening, next day at work he had a grocery bag full for me. Ask around, you'll find some.

Dan


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 28, 2018)

We've got a couple grape vines growing in our backyard as well as rasberries. Doesn't everyone? :)


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 28, 2018)

Nice looking pickles and recipe. No garden this year so no homemade pickles at our house. bummer.

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## jetman (Aug 28, 2018)

Mosparky,

Quote: so that whites stuff looks a bit suspicious to me 

No worries, white stuff is Horseradish!

Jetman<<<


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 27, 2019)

Just made another batch of these. Following Jetmans advice it dawned on me that I can use the grape leafs from our grape vine! So I did!


----------



## Steve H (Sep 28, 2019)

Can alum be used instead of grape leaves?


----------

